# wild camping spot taken over by travellers



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Passed the wild camping spot in Stonehaven that is in the database and there are about 9 'traveller' style caravans and vehicles parked there this evening, they have been arriving over past few days.
I suspect there will be a certain amount of local disquiet and some adverse comments from local councillors so it might be sensible to avoid this spot for a while.
I suspect this will have an adverse effect on my attempts to get an 'aire' style facility provided locally.

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You sure its not Lady J having a rally on the cheap? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> You sure its not Lady J having a rally on the cheap? :lol: :lol:


if it is they are planning one hell of a barbeque judging by the number of large gas cylinders

Chris


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry after all....they're only "wild camping".. :wink: 

(I'll get me tin hat) :roll: :lol:


----------



## lalo (Mar 20, 2010)

They come every year for the local daffodil season and have been for many years. The local council ( I assume) provides them with a chemical toilet. They usually leave towards the end of April after the season has finished


----------

